# Nocturnelle, Formal Black, Brow Beat & Winter Nights PHOTOS



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

Attended two Preview Parties, here’s what I got

10-17-06 Event @ MAC Harlem
•Nocturnelle Col. Suspicion e/s
•Brow Beat Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
•Myth l/s
•Holiday Cards
*pre-ordered Formal Black Eye & the Boxed Basic brush sets

10-18-06 Event at Saks
MAC Formal Black 
•Intense Eyes
•Smoked Eyes
•Tan Lips
•Face Brush Set
•Chanel Winter Nights quad


----------



## shygirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome pictures + GREAT haul!

How do you like the Brow stuff?


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 

 
_Awesome pictures + GREAT haul!

How do you like the Brow stuff?_

 
I can't give you my opinion yet because when they put it on me I was already wearing the one by Smashbox.


----------



## Nadine (Oct 19, 2006)

That's gorgeous! I really like the Chanel one too.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

*Color descriptions, Saks Event Photos, Saks train case*

Color descriptions provided by Barbara at MAC Live Chat

*The Tan Lips feature *
Embrace Frost Lipstick - frosted orange with silver pearl. 
All Revealing Amplified Lipstick - creamy pink beige 
Headliner Lipglass - pink vanilla with gold pearl.

*The Smoked Eyes Palette includes the eye shadows: *
Malt (Matte) - a matte soft pinkish-brown 
Vex (Frost) - a pale mint with pink and gold iridescence 
Club (Satin) - a dark greyish aqua green with a reddish brown undertone 
Black Tied (Velvet) - a midnight black with silver-white sparkle
Satin Taupe (Frost) - a medium shimmery taupe-brown 
Gentle Fume (Velvet) - a dark grey with silver reflects.


Photos of event at Saks in NYC
 Wednesday , October 18th​I took really awful pictures. The models were so pretty. The party was nice, but I didn't feel well, so I only stayed for about 1/2 hour.

*Re: The LE MAC Saks case *
I was disappointed with the look of the case.  On the inside it looked like last years, but the silver faux leather on the outside did not appeal to me.  I also did not see anything on the outside that identified it as a MAC product.  In my opinion it looked like a glorified gift box.​


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadine* 

 
_That's gorgeous! I really like the Chanel one too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it!  I'm wearing it now.  I'm not sure if its LE, but I did not see it at the Macy's store nor on thie Nordstrom website.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 19, 2006)

nice haul!


----------



## juli (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice haul! those quads do look nice..


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 6, 2006)

*Addition:* Innuendo e/s

I picked it up last week. I overlooked it at first, but I am glad I got it, I am loving it; looks wonderful w/Suspicion.


----------



## Kim. (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice haul! can you swatch the tan lips? I can't descide if I want it or not..


----------



## loveinexcess (Nov 6, 2006)

Great haul!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Nice haul! can you swatch the tan lips? I can't descide if I want it or not.._

 
I only have the All Revealing l/s w/me (photos below); I sold the Embrace l/s (it was not my color).


----------

